# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Can you copy or erase files on Windows RT?

## esposito

Hello everybody,

I have seen that the new Windows Surface RT tablets are now available in the Italian shops and I would like to ask you a question about the way they work.

A few months ago, I bought a new portable PC running under Windows 8 64 bit and I have to admit I am only using the classic desktop ignoring the Metro interface. I have installed a freeware application that makes the task bar with the start menu appear and for me the Metro interface is just a disturbing element I get rid of as soon as I switch on my PC.

Anyway, now I was thinking of buying a tablet on whose hard disk I should be able to quickly copy files like PDF documents, MP3s etcetera.  This is because I must be able to open these files also when I am not connected. I already have an iPad but I am not satisfied with it because, in order to copy files onto its hard disk, I have to connect the tablet to my PC on which I have installed iTunes (the software that allows you to manage files on the iPad hard disk). Neeedless to say, this procedure is extremely time-consuming.

My question is, does Windows Surface RT allow you to copy and past files using a USB stick? Watching some videoclips showing Windows Surface RT, I could see it is equipped with an environment that looks very similar to the classic Windows desktop. Does it allow you to browse your hard disk and external drives and manage files?

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## mbutler755

I have a Surface RT. Yes, you can copy straight to/from USB storage. Just remember, the Surface only has USB2.0.

----------

